# The First Commandment.



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

King James Version:
Thou shalt have no other gods before me.

English Standard Version
You shall have no other gods before me.

American Standard Version
Thou shalt have no other gods before me.

New Living Translation
You must not have any other god but me.

New International Version
You shall have no other gods before me.

Youngâ€™s Literal Translation
Thou hast no other Gods before Me.

Complete Jewish Bible
You are to have no other gods before me.

Amplified Bible
You shall have no other gods before or besides Me.

I don't come to this forum often as often as others, but this week I have been reading ya'll posting on "your personal brand" (mine is Catholic, BTW). One common thread I see in a lot of posts is "there is only one God" or Only one True God"... Even as a Catholic, every Mass I say the words "I believe in One God, the Father the Almighty"...

But here is what get me... 
Nearly all the Bible was written by man. Inspired by God, maybe, recording Gods works, we believe, but written by man. Only one small part was written by God Himself, literally carved into stone by the finger of God and handed to a man to show other men. And the very first line God wrote says there are other gods. Yes, He is telling us not to worship them, or at least worship Me more than them.

Thoughts?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Please continue with what the New Testament says as we'll. I'll wait on your response.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

The new testament was written by men. 
The 10 Commandments were written by God.

I realize that there are many references in the new testament to there only being one True God, if that is your point.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*hmmm*

I think God made it clear - no other Gods

So you ask yourself what other Gods?

Many Gods outside Judaism. Gods chosen people, Abrahims descendants, who were being addressed at that time in human history, adopted during their captivity many Gods worshipped in Egypt. Quite a few of them on the 40 year march clung to the Egyptian Gods, in fact in Moses absence while he was in Gods presence, made a golden calf and worshipped it. For fourty years they wandered, while a generation died out, and some purity in worship returned.

If you contemplate natural man we create Gods to suit our sin nature, so there is no remorse for our lust, murder, or any violations of Gods Ten Commandments to men.

I think we have millions of Gods today, money ,sex, power, etc to go along with the feel good Gods created by man over the centuries.

Without fear and respect of ONE GOD, the Creator of all we can see and thing we can't see.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

You have to have a firm understanding of the covenants of God before you understand what God said and why he said it and who he was speaking to at that time in history. 

Today, we live under new laws, from the New Testament. Hence, knowledge of our new covenant is imperative. 

Which are you referring to in the original question?


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

There are some 2000 other religions in the world. Each of them has their own god or gods. I believe that to think that your god is the only correct god is incredibly arrogant and that your are damming over 5 billion people to hell. Islam thinks that allah is the correct god and Hindus think vishnu is the correct god. You thnk the Judeo-christian god is correct because it happens to be the faith you were born into as a result of living in the US. If you were born in India you would be a Hindu and believe that their gods are correct.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

To me the first commandment is part of what I think of the duality-paradox of Christianity.

We believe there is only one God, when God plainly tells us there are others.
We say people can be possessed by demons, but don't believe angles will help us?
-or-
Believe angles will protect us, but don't believe demons exist or that they can touch us.
We say there is no such thing has ghosts, but we believe in the everlasting soul.
or the non-christian version-
Believe in ghosts, but not in souls... (yes, I know a few of those)


Anyway, I am not sure I have a real point, just posting some thoughts...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Seeker said:


> You have to have a firm understanding of the covenants of God before you understand what God said and why he said it and who he was speaking to at that time in history.
> 
> Today, we live under new laws, from the New Testament. Hence, knowledge of our new covenant is imperative.
> 
> Which are you referring to in the original question?


So either-
1- there were a bunch of gods back then, but our God has whupped them all now, taken their power, cast them into hell or where-ever, so now there is only one God?
or 
2-God told a "little white lie" to Moses? and Jesus corrected the deception?

or maybe (not on your list)
3- early Christians thought that if they told those Romans their gods didn't really exits, maybe they would start believing in our God?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You ask a great question. There are many gods, including Satan. Any entity that is shown worship is a god, that includes money. It becomes a god to many because that is what they worship. 

But there is only one Almighty God and His name is Jehovah. You would be surprised at how many people do not know this because unfortunately His name has been removed completely, or the word Lord or God substituted for His name in many places. 

If you go to Psalm 83:18 of the King James version of the bible you will find His name.

As far as the 10 commandments go, originally those were written on stone by God and given to Moses. They were the beginning of the Mosaic law. The Mosaic law was written for a perfect people and contained much, much more than the 10 commandments. There was no way any person alive, with the exception of Jesus when he was on earth could follow the law completely or perfectly, because they were all sinners. It was a law written for the nation of Israel, because at that time they were God's chosen people. Because the nation of Israel, the Jews, for the most part did not recognize Jesus as the messiah and eventually put Jesus to death, Jehovah God rejected them as His chosen people and put in place the New Covenant, which allowed for gentiles to become part of God's chosen people.

That does not mean that the old testament has no meaning for us now. Quite the contrary, and many do believe that it now has no meaning. The examples that are set forth in the old testament or invaluable for us today. To study the faithful men of old is very upbuilding and shows a fine example for us to follow today.

The principals set forth in the law of Moses, and especially the 10 commandments, are of extreme importance for us today. There are many prophesies in the old testament that are of extreme importance today. The prophesies on Jeremiah and Daniel are not only interesting but many still have not been fulfilled. It is exciting to watch those prophecies unfold. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I think God made it clear - no other Gods
> 
> So you ask yourself what other Gods?
> 
> ...


I think God mad it clear - only worship One God (me).

The idea of a statue (regardless of the shape or composition) being a god, or money, or body parts, bring up a another question -

what exactly is a god? Is it an object? A super-natural entity, possibly immortal, with power over us lesser entity? Or is the word just an adjective used to describe anything that people place very high value in?

If 'god' is the first (an entity), then either Christians are wrong or all the others died. If the second is correct (god is an idea) then we have to define what is worship...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

So, what you are saying is everybody is looking for a God to worship.. I agree. People all around the world seek a god to worship. As the Hebrew bible states.. There are only a chosen few. It's up to Christians to present what has changed their lives to give them hope. If the person is called then he will follow his calling. 

I understand you are wanting to trap me in a corner. If your seeking hope.. I have some good news for you. If your interested. I will tell you about a man that could change your life. If your not interested... I have nothing I can give you. Please ignore me and move on. No one is hurt and you continue to search. I don't Judge you or anyone. It's note up to me to say who goes to heaven or hell. If you are looking for hope.. Jesus.. The son of man is hope. Simple and straight forward.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Son of God.. Sorry.. I hate typing on this phone


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I think God mad it clear - only worship One God (me).
> 
> The idea of a statue (regardless of the shape or composition) being a god, or money, or body parts, bring up a another question -
> 
> ...


Man can make anything they want to "a god". Remember when the Israelites were wandering in the desert and Moses had gone to the mountain and did not return when they expected him. They built a golden calf and began to worship it, they had made it a god. How did that turn out for them?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> To me the first commandment is part of what I think of the duality-paradox of Christianity.
> 
> We believe there is only one God, when God plainly tells us there are others.
> We say people can be possessed by demons, but don't believe angles will help us?
> ...


I would like to clairify one of your statements here. Not all of us believe in and everlasting soul. There are many scriptures to support my line of reasoning, but I will cite two. I will show the King James version of the Bible

Genesis 2:7
And the LORD God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living soul.
So soul means live force.

Now look at Ezekiel 18:4
4Behold, all souls are mine; as the soul of the father, so also the soul of the son is mine: the soul that sinneth, it shall die.
We are all sinners. When we die our life force goes out, meaning our soul dies.

Can that life force (soul) be restored? Absolutely, there are several accounts in the bible, that speak of resurrections, probably the best know is that of Jesus friend Lazarus, but if you research it, I believe there were seven resurrections spoken of in the bible. There was a twofold reason for this. First, Jesus wanted to give people hope and help them to see that he was the son of God. Secondly it was for our benefit. The bible speaks of the resurrection. It shows us that without a doubt that resurrection is real.

I know that this thinking may be foreign to you, but that is what the hope in the scriptures gives us.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

no, I am not trying to trap anyone. just having a conversation about something I have been thinking about. and I often think outside the box - or in this case, outside the Book. Much of what I am typing here is more of a stream of though, wondering what is NOT in the Book.

Shaggy - that example from the bible is one that always get me. by that logic, If I call my shoe a shirt I should be able to wear it on my chest. but no, a shoe is not a shirt. 

God has power over this world. Real Power. Seems like another gods would also have real power, if less (think Satan, angles/demons, ect.) A statue has no power. UNLESS-

what if - gods only have power if we give them power? This does line up with Christian teaching somewhat, in that it is said that Satan/demons only have power over you if you give them power. If that is true, seem it should be true on the other side as well - God only has power if you give it to him.

This would explain the 1st. God needs followers to have power. but then, that is getting into Circular logic.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> I would like to clairify one of your statements here. Not all of us believe in and everlasting soul. There are many scriptures to support my line of reasoning, but I will cite two. I will show the King James version of the Bible
> 
> Genesis 2:7
> And the LORD God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living soul.
> ...


Interesting thoughts... I am familiar with both of those verses, but have not heard that interpretation. That also imply that dogs and jellyfish have souls, which I think most Christians would argue against.

If I can answer you question with a question -

Do you feel that most Christians believe that the soul lives on after death? Your interpretation above suggests that your learning say that when we die, that is the End. Is this a JW belief? I am not trying to turn this into a JW vs the world, but I feel most Christians feel a cornerstone of the faith is that we live on after death via our soul.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> no, I am not trying to trap anyone. just having a conversation about something I have been thinking about. and I often think outside the box - or in this case, outside the Book. Much of what I am typing here is more of a stream of though, wondering what is NOT in the Book.
> 
> Shaggy - that example from the bible is one that always get me. by that logic, If I call my shoe a shirt I should be able to wear it on my chest. but no, a shoe is not a shirt.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I really do not understand what you are saying. Please be more clear and I will try to help with the understanding. I am trying to show what the scriptures are saying. Are you having trouble understanding those scriptures?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Regarding the golden calf, I understand that the people worshiped it as a god. I understand that made our God mad.

Why, though? The prophets say "our God is a jealous God". Never mind that jealousy is one of the seven deadly sins, but why should He be jealous over a statue? Yes, he wants our love and attention, but what does that get Him? This is not Dancing with the Stars, where he is looking for votes. Being God is not a popularity contest, right?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

76794p said:


> There are some 2000 other religions in the world. Each of them has their own god or gods. I believe that to think that your god is the only correct god is incredibly arrogant and that your are damming over 5 billion people to hell. Islam thinks that allah is the correct god and Hindus think vishnu is the correct god. You thnk the Judeo-christian god is correct because it happens to be the faith you were born into as a result of living in the US. If you were born in India you would be a Hindu and believe that their gods are correct.


While I understand what you are saying, not everyone who is a Christian is a Christian because they were "born into it" because of living on the USA. Yes I was "born into it" as being brought up in a Christian home. However, when I went off to college, I studies many other religions because I was seeking the truth. It led me back to Christianity. Why? Because all other religions are works based religions, whereas Christianity is by faith through grace in Jesus Christ.

Also, you can not say that all religions are correct because may contradict the others. Furthermore, we must ask ourselves how we will answer the one and only true living creator when we stand I front of him after we die. We have sin in our lives and there is no way we can do enough good to erase any sins. The creator requires payment for our sins, thus is why he sent his one and only Son, Jesus Christ, to die in our place.

Example of why we can't erase a single sin on our own power:

Suppose there is a little boy who seemed perfect. Growing up, he was also polite, made perfect grades, always said "yes mam" and "yes sir." He was always giving of himself to help the poor, feed the hungry and help the needy. He went off to college and became a medical doctor. Throughout his entire life, he became known as a world recognized brain surgeon. He would often travel to 3rd world countries on his vacations and provide free medical to all who needed it.

When he turned 70 and decided to retire, he went to his retirement party that his colleagues had for him. He was never an alcoholic drinker, but on this night he decided to drink some alcoholic beverages. On the way home he was in an automobile accident that he caused because he was impaired from the alcohol and killed a family of 4.

When he is standing before the judge, do you think all the "good" things he did all throughout his life is enough that the judge will allow him to go free? No! There still must be payment for his sin. This is why Jesus Christ was the payment for our sins. God knew that man could not do enough "good" to erase even one sin. Furthermore, if sin is in the presence of God, the sin will be destroyed because God is pure, holy and just. Therefore, He knew the sacrifice for mans sin had to be a perfect sacrifice, which is Jesus Christ.

This is what sets apart Christianity from all the other religions.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Regarding the golden calf, I understand that the people worshiped it as a god. I understand that made our God mad.
> 
> Why, though? The prophets say "our God is a jealous God". Never mind that jealousy is one of the seven deadly sins, but why should He be jealous over a statue? Yes, he wants our love and attention, but what does that get Him? This is not Dancing with the Stars, where he is looking for votes. Being God is not a popularity contest, right?


God is a jealous God not because of some silly statue but because he desires a relationship with His children.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Another take on my issue with the Golden calf and the 1st commandment.

God could have said "you shall not worship false gods". This would cover the golden calf nicely. He could have said "Statues are not gods, don't worship them" He could have said "there are no other gods other than Me, so don't pretend otherwise" All of that would cover the golden calf, and money, and sex and whatever nicely. but that is not what He said.

You shall put no other god above Me.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Interesting thoughts... I am familiar with both of those verses, but have not heard that interpretation. That also imply that dogs and jellyfish have souls, which I think most Christians would argue against.
> 
> If I can answer you question with a question -
> 
> Do you feel that most Christians believe that the soul lives on after death? Your interpretation above suggests that your learning say that when we die, that is the End. Is this a JW belief? I am not trying to turn this into a JW vs the world, but I feel most Christians feel a cornerstone of the faith is that we live on after death via our soul.


Dogs and jellyfish do have souls, and when they die they are dead. Unfortunately the resurrection hope does not apply to anything but humans. I have lost many pets through the years that I would absolutely love to see again, but I know that it will not happen.

Absolutely most Christians believe that the soul is eternal. That is not what I believe. I know that absolutely flies in the face of most that visit this site, but that is what the scriptures tell me. But that is most certainly not the END. That is why we have the hope of the resurrection. It is a promise from God, and demonstrated when Jesus was on the earth. Why else would we be given that hope and why would those examples be cited in God's word?

I posted this in another thread, but look at things this way. God created spirit creatures as heavenly creatures. He could have created man to be heavenly creatures also. But He created man to live on the earth. He originally created Adam and Eve as perfect humans. He then told them that they would die, only if they ate from one tree in the garden. This indicates that as long as they were obedient they would not die, they had the opportunity for and were created to live forever. They were never intended to live in heaven.

They sinned and eventually died. I do not know who came up with the idea that the reward for living a "good" life was to go to heaven. Yes there are scriptures in the bible that speak of a heavenly reward, and some will go to heaven. But the bible speaks of two different folds both responding to Jesus words. One is the "little flock", also referred to as the anointed, and the great crowd, which in Revelation is spoken of that come out of every tribe, and tongue, and nation and that cannot be be numbered. These are the ones that will be preserved alive through the great tribulation, and those that will be resurrected.

They will be resurrected back to the earth. Look at Revelation 21: 1-5 And I saw a new heaven and a new earth; for the former heaven and the former earth had passed away, and the sea is no more. 2â€¯I saw also the holy city, New Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God and prepared as a bride adorned for her husband. 3â€¯With that I heard a loud voice from the throne say: â€œLook! The tent of God is with mankind, and he will reside with them, and they will be his peoples. And God himself will be with them. 4â€¯And he will wipe out every tear from their eyes, and death will be no more, neither will mourning nor outcry nor pain be anymore. The former things have passed away.â€ 5â€¯And the One seated on the throne said: â€œLook! I am making all things new.â€ Also, he says: â€œWrite, because these words are faithful and true.â€
The bride spoken of here are the anointed (the little flock), those bought from the earth to rule ( also spoken of in Revelation) in the heavens with Jesus.

Now look at John 17: 3 (John 17:3) This means everlasting life, their taking in knowledge of you, the only true God, and of the one whom you sent forth, Jesus Christ.

Now look at Psalm 37: 29 (Psalm 37:29) The righteous themselves will possess the earth, And they will reside forever upon it.

Man, for the most part, was made to live on the earth, not in the heavens.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Regarding the golden calf, I understand that the people worshiped it as a god. I understand that made our God mad.
> 
> Why, though? The prophets say "our God is a jealous God". Never mind that jealousy is one of the seven deadly sins, but why should He be jealous over a statue? Yes, he wants our love and attention, but what does that get Him? This is not Dancing with the Stars, where he is looking for votes. Being God is not a popularity contest, right?


As our creator and Soverign of the Universe He requires and DESERVES our COMPLETE devotion. There is nothing we can give Him except our love, obedience, and loyalty. We must worship Him with our whole heart, whole soul, whole mind, and whole strength, which comes from Mark 11:30, that is the first commandment. The second commandment is you must love your neighbor (fellow man) as yourself. It is very easy to love Jehovah, sometimes not so easy to love your fellow man.

He was "jealous" because they were not following His guidance. We must be obedient to Him.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Shaggy:
Interesting, thanks.

This also seems to go hand-in-hand with the long-standing catholic belief against cremation. If the body does not exist, it cannot be resurrected. Side note, this "belief" was removed from the Catholic teaching, I think as part of the Vatican II reform. Catholics now allow cremation, but the ashes must remain together, no scattering of ashes.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Another take on my issue with the Golden calf and the 1st commandment.
> 
> God could have said "you shall not worship false gods". This would cover the golden calf nicely. He could have said "Statues are not gods, don't worship them" He could have said "there are no other gods other than Me, so don't pretend otherwise" All of that would cover the golden calf, and money, and sex and whatever nicely. but that is not what He said.
> 
> You shall put no other god above Me.


God did say not to worship calves or statues, but not in those words. He says not to worship idols, which would include the calf, among other things that you see in a lot of churches.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Shaggy:
> Interesting, thanks.
> 
> This also seems to go hand-in-hand with the long-standing catholic belief against cremation. If the body does not exist, it cannot be resurrected. Side note, this "belief" was removed from the Catholic teaching, I think as part of the Vatican II reform. Catholics now allow cremation, but the ashes must remain together, no scattering of ashes.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with cremation. Jehovah know us down to every hair on our body. If we are written into His book of life he will remember us. Think about what happens to the body once it is buried. After a period of time it disintegrates. Think of the scripture you came from the dust you return to the dust. Never fear, He can remember us.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Well my personal opinion on what happens after death, nobody knows. Some claim they do and have very convincing stories but in reality.. nobody personally knows. 

As a Christian, I rely on "Faith". And thats all I have. This is my opinion only.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> As our creator and Soverign of the Universe He requires and DESERVES our COMPLETE devotion. There is nothing we can give Him except our love, obedience, and loyalty. We must worship Him with our whole heart, whole soul, whole mind, and whole strength,* which comes from Mark 11:30, that is the first commandment.* The second commandment is you must love your neighbor (fellow man) as yourself. It is very easy to love Jehovah, sometimes not so easy to love your fellow man.
> 
> He was "jealous" because they were not following His guidance. We must be obedient to Him.


So what takes precedence? The word of a man, trying to remember what another man said? or God's own words, written in stone by His own hand?

It could be argued they are saying the same thing, though.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Since time began , all the other gods worshipped on this earth are dead, Buddah etc... There is but one living god, and he is God, our God, and he is alive among us today , and only by His loving Grace will we have eternal life, not what we can, but by what He did for us. My God Lives!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> So what takes precedence? The word of a man, trying to remember what another man said? or God's own words, written in stone by His own hand?


you cannot take one over the other. all of scriptures compliment itself and cross reference itself to benefit the reader.

in a simplistic answer, 'God' is the creator of all things. 
we as christian believe in a single creator .. anything that was created is not God.

because of our ignorance, we begin to give shape, images, entities the title of a god. we try to explain the sun racing across the sky in a chariot as the sun god. what we cannot understand we explain it to the best of our level of intelligence. most of the time, it has to be explained to us to our level. even then, the examples, parables elude us. we confuse ourselves more than we comprehend. bent on being egotistic is man's fallacy.

your 'what is god' explain the difficulty that others have when they see statues and images in churches. follow this simple rule, there are no other god but the creator, in Him we worship.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The Last Mango said:


> Since time began , all the other gods worshipped on this earth are dead, Buddah etc... There is but one living god, and he is God, our God, and he is alive among us today , and only by His loving Grace will we have eternal life, not what we can, but by what He did for us. My God Lives!


Yes Jesus Christ is the only one who rose from the dead. He is alive! Try as we may, we will never fully understand God. His ways & thoughts are much higher than ours. Put your *faith* in *Jesus Christ* and you can't go wrong.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

To me I have no other God. God is God and anything else is not God.

I understand there may be some other powers in this world that are worshipped, money, the moon, sun, sex, Satan, etc. etc.

They are nothing to me so they are not MY God.

Jerry-rigged I totally understand what you are saying in regards that God acknowledges other Gods and forever did not understand the reference. I later came to undersand, but the reason I did not is because the concept of the other God's were not there for me, because I never considered them as a potential God. One must have the mind set to even understand the reference on the first pitch. Or I may be just waaaaaay slow.

Now in regards to this..,

_We say people can be possessed by demons, but don't believe angles will help us?
-or-
Believe angles will protect us, but don't believe demons exist or that they can touch us.
We say there is no such thing has ghosts, but we believe in the everlasting soul.
or the non-christian version-
Believe in ghosts, but not in souls... (yes, I know a few of those)_

I believe both sides of this argument and great points you bring up and will put them in my pocket for future references.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*hmmmm*

When Moses encountered God in the burning bush God said to Moses I AM

I AM - before there was light was God, he spoke and said let there be light, at that point what our scientists can measure was the BIG Bang - God of Creation spoke - we cannot even begin to fathom God - but we can know this - mankind was made in Gods Image

I try to stretch out my mind to fathom what I AM entails, and find myself sorely lacking in enough imagination to grasp - timelessness, existing in a plane I really can't comprehend, light so bright that Jewish Holy Men died from viewing God in the Holy of Holies -

God gave us minds to reason with and to contemplate who God is -

The only Human apart from Jesus who ever walked with God on earth was Enoch, neither he nor Elijah died because God took them with him.

The great I AM the Creator of all things - can't wait to see him, as well as his many unfathomable creations. Exodus 3 -YHWH - so holy Jews believe it sin to mention Gods name

Moses said to God, â€œSuppose I go to the Israelites and say to them, â€˜The God of your fathers has sent me to you,â€™ and they ask me, â€˜What is his name?â€™ Then what shall I tell them?â€

14 God said to Moses, â€œI am who I am.[c] This is what you are to say to the Israelites: â€˜I am has sent me to you.â€™â€

15 God also said to Moses, â€œSay to the Israelites, â€˜The Lord,[d] the God of your fathersâ€"the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac and the God of Jacobâ€"has sent me to you.â€™

â€œThis is my name forever,
the name you shall call me
from generation to generation.

Jehova is a mistranslation of Gods name from 16th century Germanic translations

The name by which God revealed himself to the ancient Hebrews (Ex. 6:2, 3). This name was spelled "hwhy" (the Hebrew equivalent of "YHWH") and is known as the Tetragrammaton (meaning "four letters"). Since it was considered too sacred to pronounce, the Jews would substitute the Sacred Name (Ha-Shem) with the word "Adonai."
To indicate this substitution in the Masoretic Text, the Masoretes added the vowel points from the word "Adonai" to the Sacred Name. Early Christian translators mistakenly combined the vowels of Adonai with the consonants of YHWH, producing the word "YaHoWaH." When the Scriptures were translated into German during the Reformation (16th century), the word was transliterated into the German way of pronouncing it: the "Y" as the English "J", and the "W" as the English "V" -- or "Jahovah." In the early 17th century, the Scriptures were translated into English and the word was again transliterated, as "Jehovah."
This error has carried over into many modern (English) translations, but is now recognized as a translation error that was never used by the Jews.

The Old Testament Hebrew Bible from Exodus Chapter 6 Verse 3
×' ×•Ö¸×Öµ×¨Ö¸×, ×Ö¶×œ-×Ö·×'Ö°×¨Ö¸×"Ö¸× ×Ö¶×œ-×™Ö´×¦Ö°×-Ö¸×§ ×•Ö°×Ö¶×œ-×™Ö·×¢Ö²×§Ö¹×'--×'Ö¼Ö°×Öµ×œ ×©×Ö·×"Ö¼Ö¸×™; ×•Ö¼×©×Ö°×žÖ´×™ ×™Ö°×"×•Ö¸×", ×œÖ¹× × ×•Ö¹×"Ö·×¢Ö°×ªÖ¼Ö´×™ ×œÖ¸×"Ö¶×.

and I appeared unto Abraham, unto Isaac, and unto Jacob, as God Almighty, but by My name YHWH I made Me not known to them.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic information TrueBlue. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Immanuel... "God with us" I AM.. God never changes. His promises never fail. When we are faithless, He is faithful. 

Isaiah 7:14
Isaiah 8:8-10 (Mathew 1:23)

Have you ever noticed how you can talk about God and nobody has any negative things to say or the Holy Spirit and nobody has any negative things to say but all you have to say is "In the name of Jesus" and all of the demons start heckling.. Amazing.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes Seeker, Jesus is the name above all names. It causes demons to tremble.


----------

